# Tiny kitchen job



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Just priced a kitchen remodel job on an almost century (semi detached) home. Total size was 8ft. by 15ft. I've never seen a galley this small, let alone try to beautify one. Will have to relocate plumbing and some of the knob and tube and maybe install a small fold down wall table. Gotta be real creative when working with something so small. My question to the experts...Have you done this before, and how did it turn out?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Just a head's up on the electrical portion...

You're still gonna need to get two, 20 amp circuits to the countertop areas for the small appliances. This is code, even in Canada, as you may know. Reusing the K&T for much anything in the new ain't gonna cut it. Consider abandoning it and run new circuits to the gear in the kitchen.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There's a nice small galley kitchen in these pics.

http://www.gcce-ici.com/Residential/SchlossMariaBrighton/Pictures%20-%20Lower%20Level.htm


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow that's a hallway. I haven't done one quite this small, but on the smaller ones I tend to advise the customers to use a lighter color cabinet, top, paint, and floor. Lighter colors tend to give of the feel of a larger area. Darker colors tend to give off a cramped feel. My 2 cents.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Speaking of tiny spaces, check out these floor plans:
http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/houses.htm

Some of the larger ones even have separate kitchens!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

ron schenker said:


> Just priced a kitchen remodel job on an almost century (semi detached) home. Total size was 8ft. by 15ft. I've never seen a galley this small, let alone try to beautify one. Will have to relocate plumbing and some of the knob and tube and maybe install a small fold down wall table. Gotta be real creative when working with something so small. My question to the experts...Have you done this before, and how did it turn out?


I'm recommending you show up with one of them 'little-boy' tool kits!! :laughing:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Keep the upper cabinets to a minimum. And where you do install them, use glass doors, they won't close in the feel of the room too much. 

Use big full sliding drawers for storage down below. These can be used to hold lots of dry goods if the customer doesn't want them in the cabinets with glass doors.

And don't worry, it will turn out great if you use your imagination. Just throw away everything the book tells you on kitchen design. Get into the empty space and step off a routine of making a meal and cleaning up afterwards, and you'll have a great design.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Glass cabinet doors are a hard, hard sell.
Frosted or etched glass cabinet doors are even a hard sell.
They are kitchen cabinets not display cabinets.
I have installed very few glass cabinet doors, customers in general do not want them.
Even the customers that do, seem to only want one (1) cabinet designated for glass.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Peladu said:


> Glass cabinet doors are a hard, hard sell.
> Frosted or etched glass cabinet doors are even a hard sell.
> They are kitchen cabinets not display cabinets.
> I have installed very few glass cabinet doors, customers in general do not want them.
> Even the customers that do, seem to only want one (1) cabinet designated for glass.


Why are so many people afraid that someone will see their plates? Everyone wants closets for everything. :sad: 

To the original post...if you don't want glass dooors, try under cabinet lighting...anything that will make the eye look at the whole 8 feet width.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you ever open other peoples cabinets? Most of them are a mess, no matter the income level. Glass puts everything on display. I get the most requests from people with full-time housekeepers. Many have a full-time groundskeeper + a driver as well.


----------



## katttfishh (Jun 10, 2005)

Ha ha Classic




Tom R said:


> I'm recommending you show up with one of them 'little-boy' tool kits!! :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

karma_carpentry said:


> Speaking of tiny spaces, check out these floor plans:
> http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/houses.htm
> 
> Some of the larger ones even have separate kitchens!


:laughing: Ha, ha...those are great!....They should all be under:

"Divorced guy get's kicked out and needs a suggestion of a small place to live with his dog"... 

They look like: 'Dog Houses for Men'.....


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> :laughing: Ha, ha...those are great!....They should all be under:
> 
> "Divorced guy get's kicked out and needs a suggestion of a small place to live with his dog"...
> 
> They look like: 'Dog Houses for Men'.....


At least we can live in our 'trailers'. Just have to re-arrange the power tools boxes and poof.......there is a bunk bed!:w00t:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I have done 2 small kitchens recently, both times I found a way to open up the space, in one, I opened a doorway into a 2 door wide cased opening, without doors. In the other, we opened up the wall between the kitchen and the dining room, and installed a countertop that extended to the dining room to act as a "bar", it brought the 2 rooms together.

Neither option changed the size of the kitchen but both opened up the feel of the rooms. 

Another option is bigger windows.


----------

